# Matthew



## Matthew Spicer (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi - I am moving to Istanbul - what are the things people moving to Turkey have forgotten and then missed ? I though if I knew these it would help me pack - any help appreciated


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Bring lots of UK to European plug converters if you are bringing small appliances/personal care items/electronics.

Collect every imaginable paperwork (birth certificate, work records, health records, etc), have multiple copies made and leave one set back at UK at a friend.


----------



## Ozsubasi (Mar 18, 2010)

Apart from the documentation mentioned and any particular personal items that you might want to take with you, I think it very unlikely that in a city like Istanbul you will not be able replace anything you may forget.


----------

